# i7 U series with a dedicated card vs i7 MQ



## chomper (Jan 7, 2014)

I know the Intel U series processors are lower voltage processors and are a joke compared to the M or QM series especially the i7 U series processors that are only 2 cores 4 logical just like an I5.

But would an i7-4500U with an Nvidia 735M  Handle more gaming compared to a Laptop with an i7 4700MQ 4  core 8 logical processor with intel HD 4600 ?

I know both Processor and Video card make a difference with gaming but would the 4 core 8 logical still be superior without the card ?


----------



## Vario (Jan 7, 2014)

Might be because sometimes the discrete cards don't always work in my experience.  Family member's laptop never seems to run her radeon card.


I'm not a huge laptop gamer fan but for a long time i used a laptop core 2 duo's integrated graphics and it was adequate for a lot of stuff.  I'd be tempted for the full power i7.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 7, 2014)

Take a look at my System Specs. With that I have been able to play any game I have thrown at it. Of course so far the heaviest has been nothing more than Modern Warfare 3. But still. I actually went for it because I was in the same boat as you. But I knew I wanted dedicated over discreet.


----------



## chomper (Jan 7, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> Take a look at my System Specs. With that I have been able to play any game I have thrown at it. Of course so far the heaviest has been nothing more than Modern Warfare 3. But still. I actually went for it because I was in the same boat as you. But I knew I wanted dedicated over discreet.


 You can run  COD on just 4GB ?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 7, 2014)

I bought a VAIO Fit|Flip 15 tablet/laptop with an i7-4500U and  735M with optimus and when it works it's great. I can play med-high @ 1600X900 BFBC2 and BF4 low-med @ 1600X900 with some tasty frames (I prefer lower quality to achieve 40-70FPS mostly). HOWEVER I discovered that after 10-20 min of gameplay the 735M would throttle a lot and make the game unplayable at any setting. The 735M was still activated however I discovered that the 'utilization limit' flag activated causing it to slow down. Still have not been able to find a fix for it. And it was not overheating or anything either.

This being said, I can play BFBC2 on low-med @ 1600X900 30-50FPS on a i7-3537U with intel HD4000 on an Asus TAICHI31. This plays games better than when the Sony throttles.


----------



## flmatter (Jan 7, 2014)

which laptop are you looking at for gaming?   the 735M will do better then the intel hd4600  but if you can afford one that has both Q and discrete card then that is the way to go. I am very happy with my ASUS ROG G75VW with gtx660m   a bit lower end vid card but I run most of my stuff on medium if not low with no problems.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 7, 2014)

doesnt sony block you from using reference drivers? at least that's what the amd release notes say along with toshiba, basically instant blacklist for me (not sure if leshcat drivers can get around it)



Vario said:


> Might be because sometimes the discrete cards don't always work in my experience.  Family member's laptop never seems to run her radeon card..



that's cuz switchable graphics on the amd side has been quite messed up for years, i hear nvidia's version is much more stable

or just avoid such laptops & use something that's always on the dedicated, mine is a 570m with an i7-2670QM, no switching capability


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 7, 2014)

chomper said:


> You can run  COD on just 4GB ?



Yes sir. Like a champ. Currently using 38% of memory and that's with Firefox running. Like I said my specs can run it fine.  If you are wondering I am using a Sony Vaio F series. (SVF152190X)


----------



## chomper (Jan 7, 2014)

Im looking to get one soon. don't want to spend anymore than 1100 bucks.  For now Im just comparing the Technology. In a benchmarking perspective which would get higher Frame rates and better performance. I guess that's what Im really asking.  The i7 MQ with integrated vs the I7 U series with a 735m.  I guess your wondering why im selecting the 735m for a comparison is because  I saw a sony at bestbuy with it for like 1200 bucks. I think its the same one the Egg mentioned.  Then I saw the HP with the i7 MQ with integrated for $999.  Was just wondering which one would be more powerful. Guessing the sony costs more cause its a 2 in one device and because its Sony. But im not looking for a flip screen.  All I care about is performance.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 7, 2014)

chomper said:


> Im looking to get one soon. don't want to spend anymore than 1100 bucks.  For now Im just comparing the Technology. In a benchmarking perspective which would get higher Frame rates and better performance. I guess that's what Im really asking.  The i7 MQ with integrated vs the I7 U series with a 735m.  I guess your wondering why im selecting the 735m for a comparison is because  I saw a sony at bestbuy with it for like 1200 bucks. I think its the same one the Egg mentioned.  Then I saw the HP with the i7 MQ with integrated for $999.  Was just wondering which one would be more powerful. Guessing the sony costs more cause its a 2 in one device and because its Sony. But im not looking for a flip screen.  All I care about is performance.



If I were you I would get a Vaio from Sony's website. They offer the same financing options as Best Buy and odds are you will save some cash buying directly from them. When you note on performance I can say that I love mine. I actually didn't even know that it was 2 cores (4 threads) until a couple of days ago and I have had it for about 4 months haha


----------



## chomper (Jan 7, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> If I were you I would get a Vaio from Sony's website. They offer the same financing options as Best Buy and odds are you will save some cash buying directly from them. When you note on performance I can say that I love mine. I actually didn't even know that it was 2 cores (4 threads) until a couple of days ago and I have had it for about 4 months haha


  Yeah if u open up task manager u Can see how many True cores it is.

The sad part is manufactures still charge the same price with the i7 u series as the i7 QM just cause it says i7.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 7, 2014)

chomper said:


> Yeah if u open up task manager u Can see how many True cores it is.
> 
> The sad part is manufactures still charge the same price with the i7 u series as the i7 QM just cause it says i7.



That is very true. Like I said I ended up with this one because I wanted dedicated video. I ended up customizing it of course and my total after taxes and shipping was something like 789. Or close to that. So with a budget like yours you can quite a bit more.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jan 7, 2014)

chomper said:


> Guessing the sony costs more cause its a 2 in one device and because its Sony. But im not looking for a flip screen.  All I care about is performance.



if all you want is performance, both of these sound like absolutely terrible choices... can you not find anything with a 660 or 670 or 760 dedicated gpu at around $1,000-1,200 across multiple stores? clearance/sale if you have to

like what, within seconds of opening newegg i see this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231320 i7-4700hq, 760m, 12gb ram, 1tb drive, $1,020!

the couple you mentioned earlier sound like $650 laptops


----------



## chomper (Jan 7, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> if all you want is performance, both of these sound like absolutely terrible choices... can you not find anything with a 660 or 670 or 760 dedicated gpu at around $1,000-1,200 across multiple stores? clearance/sale if you have to
> 
> like what, within seconds of opening newegg i see this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231320 i7-4700hq, 760m, 12gb ram, 1tb drive, $1,020!
> 
> the couple you mentioned earlier sound like $650 laptops


    I can find better than those 2,  What got my attention was the i7 u series with the 735m and that's when it got my attention of which would handle gaming more.  Right now im just comparing the Technology that's all.  Forget about Laptop recommendation purchases. il go online for that.   But that Asus isn't a bad deal. I might think about that one later on.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 7, 2014)

chomper said:


> Im looking to get one soon. don't want to spend anymore than 1100 bucks.  For now Im just comparing the Technology. In a benchmarking perspective which would get higher Frame rates and better performance. I guess that's what Im really asking.  The i7 MQ with integrated vs the I7 U series with a 735m.  I guess your wondering why im selecting the 735m for a comparison is because  I saw a sony at bestbuy with it for like 1200 bucks. I think its the same one the Egg mentioned.  Then I saw the HP with the i7 MQ with integrated for $999.  Was just wondering which one would be more powerful. Guessing the sony costs more cause its a 2 in one device and because its Sony. But im not looking for a flip screen.  All I care about is performance.



If it is the same one funny coincidence because I bought it at BestBuy too while on vacation in the US haha. I had it exchanged with another one once I discovered the issue but the replacement does it also. BestBuy/GeekSquad swapped it for a new one when I reproduced the problem I had. Personally because of the issues I have with it, I wouldn't recommend it until it is working fully (throttling issue). I bought it because it did both gaming and tablet with digitizer (n-trig). As others have said, if you are only looking for performance and don't care for tablet functions, I'm sure there are far better options out there.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 7, 2014)

You could wait a bit and pick up a Laptop with Iris Pro, it looks very promising for light gaming -- http://www.anandtech.com/show/6993/intel-iris-pro-5200-graphics-review-core-i74950hq-tested

The i7-4850HQ looks like a champion of a CPU for Laptops.


----------



## chomper (Jan 7, 2014)

Again im not really focusing on trying to get the better one for the $$$.  I made the thread to compare the hardware performance wise.   Between an i7 4500U series with a 735M dedicated vs an I7-4700MQ with Intel HD 4600.  Which would get higher benchmark tests in gaming ?


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 7, 2014)

Alright well. To answer that question I went to 3dmark.com and just did some comparisons. You can do the same. But here is what I found on this particular test. The test was PC Mark 8 Home Accelerated:

i7-4700MQ with intel hd 4600:
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode...Core i7-4700MQ&gpuName=Intel HD Graphics 4600

intel it-4500u with 735M:
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode... Core i7-4500U&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GT 735M

Not sure if that's much of a comparison, if any at all. Hope it helps.


----------



## chomper (Jan 8, 2014)

satindemon4u said:


> Alright well. To answer that question I went to 3dmark.com and just did some comparisons. You can do the same. But here is what I found on this particular test. The test was PC Mark 8 Home Accelerated:
> 
> i7-4700MQ with intel hd 4600:
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/pcm8hme/A/1623/870/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=Intel Core i7-4700MQ&gpuName=Intel HD Graphics 4600
> ...


  Thanks that's what I was looking for. Didn't know u could type in any hardware in 3d mark and run a test without it using ur hardware.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jan 8, 2014)

Well it doesn't run the test. It pulls data from others who have run the test and then provides you with the information.  I may run one to see what I get since I haven't yet haha


----------

